# Help on value c.l.



## pedal_junky (Jan 14, 2014)

*Craigslist Panther*

Going to look at this bike today. What would you pay? Thanks!


----------



## bikedudeomaha (Jan 14, 2014)

*depends*

if the springer is in good condition? are those s-2's? phantom chainring? if yes to all, I would pay 150-200


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 14, 2014)

That's a prewar bike, still not more than $200 to me though.


----------



## vincev (Jan 14, 2014)

I would go $175.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 14, 2014)

Talewinds said:


> That's a prewar bike, still not more than $200 to me though.




I really think its postwar..


----------



## airflo11 (Jan 14, 2014)

Definitely post war. Look at rear dropouts


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 14, 2014)

```

```



bikedudeomaha said:


> if the springer is in good condition? are those s-2's? phantom chainring? if yes to all, I would pay 150-200




Just talked to the guy. Yes to all the above, that's a plus. Bummer part is he said it looks like someone painted it with blue house paint including the head badge. Everything else original but pedals. I'm getting excited.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 14, 2014)

I guess it depends on your interests. i don't know how long you've been in this hobby but I see a lot of people that start off and just buy stuff without any idea of what it is you really like, want. or desire and wind up with a bunch of stuff. I am involved in a lot of hobbies and have been collecting 'things' since I can remember. The best advice I ever got was at a flea market when I was about nine years old. A sage collector told me to always buy the best I could afford and I wouldn't regret it. In order to really do this though you need to be able to determine what is the best and what is it worth (to you). I say all that to say this; is this a bike you really want? why? V/r Shawn


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 14, 2014)

If it were local, I would buy it at a price in which my time an effort were worth it in parting this out.
The bicycle is not exciting to me in the least, but the money from flipping it to take my family rolling skating and a pizza buffet from its scatter is.
Chris


----------



## videoranger (Jan 14, 2014)

Prices quoted sound right and no shipping is a plus. The rust on the springer chrome effects the value, also make sure the fork legs and frame aren't bent. Value to ypou depends on what you want to do with the bike: restore, custom, rat, flip. Straight bar springers are cool. Shawn advise to buy the best you can afford is good and depends on what you want to end up with or how much effort it takes to get the bike to condition you want. If a nice original straight bar Schwinn is what you want it could be better to find a nice one unless you have access to parts and are good at restorations. I see about $200 in parts but the going market can go up or down depending on location, seller, etc.

I bought this one for $100 at an auto swap meet and it sat around for a couple years before I made a custom seven speed out of it. I bought it on a whim and didn't realize the erar frame was bent. It aligned fine. Parts were left over stuff I had and the rusty frame now looks like black glass. If I had restored it my low budget project would have cost alot and buying in best condition affordable would have been the way to go. Of course the hunt and the deal making are half the fun to some collectors. Good Luck if you decide to go for it.


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 14, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I really think its postwar..




Aren't those rear facing dropouts, drop-center rims, and a prewar fork? 

I think I'm too optimistic and the grainy pics deceive me...


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 14, 2014)

*Thanks*



videoranger said:


> View attachment 132292Prices quoted sound right and no shipping is a plus. The rust on the springer chrome effects the value, also make sure the fork legs and frame aren't bent. Value to ypou depends on what you want to do with the bike: restore, custom, rat, flip. Straight bar springers are cool. Shawn advise to buy the best you can afford is good and depends on what you want to end up with or how much effort it takes to get the bike to condition you want. If a nice original straight bar Schwinn is what you want it could be better to find a nice one unless you have access to parts and are good at restorations. I see about $200 in parts but the going market can go up or down depending on location, seller, etc.
> 
> I bought this one for $100 at an auto swap meet and it sat around for a couple years before I made a custom seven speed out of it. I bought it on a whim and didn't realize the erar frame was bent. It aligned fine. Parts were left over stuff I had and the rusty frame now looks like black glass. If I had restored it my low budget project would have cost alot and buying in best condition affordable would have been the way to go. Of course the hunt and the deal making are half the fun to some collectors. Good Luck if you decide to go for it.




My first straight bar springer. Found out the bike had some other stuff going on. Rear fender not correct, non S bolt on right side of springer, non Schwinn bars. He was asking $100, brought it home for $90. Having access to a bead blaster and a paint shop, I can make it work at that price. Yes, the hunt is part of it for me. I like to revive the bike and give it new life. Thanks for your words and advice.


----------



## jkent (Jan 14, 2014)

Can you give serial #?


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 14, 2014)

Cant go wrong for $90, good project will make a nice rider.


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 14, 2014)

*'52*



jkent said:


> Can you give serial #?




It is a '52 according to my non scientific research.


----------



## pedal_junky (May 20, 2014)

*paint*

Got the frame prepped and painted as well as the other bits. Pinstripes will be done on Thursday. Probably start another thread in the Projects section if anyone is interested.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (May 20, 2014)

That looks great!!!


----------



## Boris (May 20, 2014)

Frank-
You shouldn't be coming on here asking advice! YOU SHOULD BE GIVING IT!!!! That looks GREAT!!!


----------



## willswares1220 (May 20, 2014)

Quite, the skilled painter you are!!


----------



## pedal_junky (May 20, 2014)

Thanks guys, it's been a pretty slow project, glad it's finally coming together. Still hunting correct pedals and a tank (if the price is right, haha) Still on the fence with my saddle whether I want to attempt to cover it myself or have it done. And Dave, thanks for the compliment, but I am still green to this hobby (or whatever it is :^) so I will sit back and listen/learn.


----------



## pedal_junky (May 24, 2014)

*Almost there.*

Getting it together slowly. Chainguard project in the works.






Badge came out pretty good. Before and after pics.


----------



## Curtis68 (May 24, 2014)

*Nice job!!*

The bike looks great.  You did a very nice job being her back to life....


----------

